# What Color Is My Horse?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely no dun.

I'd guess either dark liver chestnut like you were told (based on the first picture, it looks like she has very light hair right above all her hooves) or black. Smoky black is also a possibility, but there's no sure way to distinguish between that and a "regular" black who happens to fade other than testing for the cream gene.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No dun I'm thinking sun faded black, the lightness towards the cornet appears to be due to sun fading.

Dun is a dilution which unlike cream dilutes black with a single copy of the gene. If you horse were black and dun AKA grulla the coat would be dilute to a mousey color like this.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Im reckoning smoky black too- or just black-- only way to know for sure is to have her tested but she dont look black dun to me.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely not dun. My guess is on fading black - a genetically black horse that fades due to multiple factors, including exposure to sunlight and also sweat. She MAY be smoky black, which is a black horse that has a cream gene, but I have a gut feeling that she is fading black. You can test her if you are really curious, I would test only for the cream gene, and that would set you back $25.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Do you have any other pics of when you got her? Your first picture was taken in the shade, therefore darkening the horse more and making what possible red there may be appear more black


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm going with fading black, she sure is pretty!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm going to be a pain and ask for some more/better pictures, specifically of her legs in good lighting. I'm torn between a fading black and a liver chestnut.

That first picture, she looks black but, like Nokota said, she's in the shade and that will make her look a bit different.

The second picture, it appears that there is a bit of lightening down toward her hooves and she seems to have a sort of reddish tinge to her coat...but the picture is a little blurry like there was a smear on the camera lens.

The last picture, she looks like a very liver-y chestnut to me, but fading blacks can also look like that sometimes. With those boots on, I can't see her legs well enough to tell one way or the other.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha! Welcome to my world of color!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I'm going to be a pain and ask for some more/better pictures, specifically of her legs in good lighting. I'm torn between a fading black and a liver chestnut.
> 
> That first picture, she looks black but, like Nokota said, she's in the shade and that will make her look a bit different.
> 
> ...


There are more pictures of her in the OP's barn page. Here is probably the best for judging colour including legs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, you've convinced me LOL. Now I'm leaning toward fading black as well.

BUT, OP, if you want to know for certain, 100%, you could always have her tested for black. If she comes back ee, then she's a chestnut. If there is an E in there anywhere, then she's black based LOL.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

No need to test IMO she's black. Look at the difference between this liver chestnuts feet and the OP's horse's feet. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah I'm not to good with colors/gentics or anything so all of this quiet helpful! I could get her tested for the cream gene or tested for black, I just don't exactly have the money at the moment, or ever really since all of the money I save goes towards horse shows, lol. Though, my birthday is coming up, I could ask to get her tested for black, does it cost the same as testing the cream gene?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Red/black - $25 - Red Factor (Chestnut) - Horse Coat Color Genetic Testing

Cream - $25 - Cream Dilution - Horse Coat Color DNA Testing


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you! (=


----------

